# Schönen Tag/Abend noch (warum "noch"?)



## Gio77

Aus diesem Thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=45282&highlight=nice+day entnommen:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elroy*
> Schönen Tag noch.
> Genieße noch einen schönen Tag.
> Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Tag.
> 
> Die klingen alle ok, aber zur Stilistik noch ein paar Verbesserungen:
> 
> Schönen Tag noch.
> Genieße noch einen schönen Tag.
> Ich wünsche dir *noch* einen schönen Tag.


 
Von "echten" Deutschen höre ich immer diesen Ausdruck, der ständig von _*noch*_ begleitet wird. In dem oben geführen Beispiel wurde es sogar eingefügt, da es stilistisch besser klinge.
Aber warum? Was für eine Bedeutung trägt "noch" in diesem Kontext?

Meine persönliche Interpretation: ein Teil des Tages ist schon vorbei, trotzdem wünsche ich dir, dass auch die übrige Zeit schön sein mag.

Kann es sein?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## kt_81

Gio77 said:


> Meine persönliche Interpretation: ein Teil des Tages ist schon vorbei, trotzdem wünsche ich dir, dass auch die übrige Zeit schön sein mag.



Ja. "Viel Spaß noch!" geht auch in diese Richtung.


----------



## Paskovich

Genau. Mehr gibt´s dazu nicht zu sagen, denke ich.


----------



## flame

Paskovich said:


> Genau. Mehr gibt´s dazu nicht zu sagen, denke ich.


 
Oder doch ??

"noch" kann sich auch darauf beziehen, das man dem zuvor Gesagten "noch" den Wunsch nach einem schönen Tag anfügt.

Jetzt wünsch ich Euch noch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## lambertd

Paskovich said:


> … Mehr gibt´s dazu nicht zu sagen, denke ich.


Durchaus. Die übliche formell-standardsprachliche Grußformel lautet eigentlich „Guten Tag/Morgen/Abend“, als Abschiedsfloskel ist es dann redundant, nochmals dasselbe zu wünschen, daher „Auf Wiedersehen“. 

Leider werden ausländische Filme in Deutschland nicht untertitelt, sondern synchronisiert, d.h. eine Übersetzung wird an die Lippenbewegungen des Originals so gut wie möglich angepaßt. Aufgrund unterschiedlicher Konventionen ergeben sich Übertragungsprobleme. So beispielsweise bei „Have a nice day“ als Abschiedsfloskel, welches _gnadenlos_ eingedeutscht somit Einzug in die Sprache nimmt.


----------



## AGATHA2

lambertd said:


> Aufgrund unterschiedlicher Konventionen ergeben sich Übertragungsprobleme. So beispielsweise bei „Have a nice day“ als Abschiedsfloskel, welches _gnadenlos_ eingedeutscht somit Einzug in die Sprache nimmt.


 
Das das "noch" die vierte Silbe zum synchronisierten "have a nice day" ist, ist eine sehr interessante Theorie. Fallen Dir noch ein paar andere solche Beispiele ein ?


----------



## elroy

AGATHA2 said:


> Das das "noch" die vierte Silbe zum synchronisierten "have a nice day" ist, ist eine sehr interessante Theorie. Fallen Dir noch ein paar andere solche Beispiele ein ?


 Es fiele mir schwer, mich dieser Theorie anzuschließen.  Das "noch" ist ja keineswegs nur in synchronisierten Filmen zu hören, und ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass sich diese Wendung so weitgehend allein aufgrund dieser "Konvention" verbreitet hat. 

Herzlich willkommen im Forum, Lambertd.


----------



## lambertd

AGATHA2 said:


> Das das "noch" die vierte Silbe zum synchronisierten "have a nice day" ist, ist eine sehr interessante Theorie.


Danke, aber ich bezog mich eigentlich die gesamte Floskel, womit ich vielleicht etwas vom eigentlichen Thema abgekommen bin.

Ansonsten verstehe ich das „noch“ wie _flame_ als verkürzte Version von „Ich wünsche Dir noch einen guten Tag“, wobei es „über das Gesagte hinaus/überdies/auch noch“ meint, nicht den verbleibenden Rest des Tages.


----------



## lambertd

elroy said:


> Herzlich willkommen im Forum, Lambertd.



Danke, al-mudírator.


----------



## Beate

Hallo,

ich glaube, es klingt mit dem "noch" einfach kompletter.

Irgendwie geht die Stimme ja hoch beim "Tag" und beim "noch" geht sie dann wieder runter. 
Mir scheint, es klingt einfach melodischer und stimmiger, wenn man das "noch" anfügt.

Ist aber nur so eine Vermutung von mir
Gruß Beate


----------



## Gio77

Vielen Dank für all eure Beiträge!

Also gibt es verschiedene Meinungen. Anscheinend wird "_noch_" von Muttersprachlern auf jeden Fall als etwas Notwendiges gespürt.

Nur eine weitere kurze Frage: meint ihr damit, dass ein Satz wie _"Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Tag" _(d.h. ohne _noch_) niemals von einem Deutschen zu hören wäre?

Anders gesagt: klingt vielleicht so was ein bisschen ausländisch?


----------



## Tusnelda

Grammatikalisch ist es richtig, Gio, aber es hoert sich etwas uebertrieben an
und wird im Alltaeglichen nicht angewandt.  "......schoenen Tag noch!"
als Anhang ist umgangssprachlich passender.


----------



## Henryk

> Nur eine weitere kurze Frage: meint ihr damit, dass ein Satz wie _"Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Tag" _(d.h. ohne _noch_) niemals von einem Deutschen zu hören wäre?
> 
> Anders gesagt: klingt vielleicht so was ein bisschen ausländisch?


 
"Ausländisch" auf keinen Fall. Das könnte man frühs sagen, wenn der Tag noch nicht richtig angefangen hat.

Das "noch" bedeutet, dass man dem anderen einen schönen Resttag wünscht. "Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag" würde man im Verlauf des Tages sagen. Ich empfinde es so, dass je länger der Satz ist, desto stärker wird das empfunden.

Das "noch" ist unerlässlich.


----------



## Gio77

Ok, alles klar.

Also nochmals vielen Dank an alle und natürlich einen schönen Tag...

...noch!


----------



## zorspas

... und einen schönen Abend noch, Herr Meier!


The "noch" word is confusing me, it has several meanings and to get used to them not so easy for me. What is the precise meaning of the word of noch being used at the upper sentence.

Danke/Thanks...


----------



## gaer

zorspas said:


> ... und einen schönen Abend noch, Herr Meier!
> 
> 
> The "noch" word is confusing me, it has several meanings and to get used to them not so easy for me. What is the precise meaning of the word of noch being used at the upper sentence.
> 
> Danke/Thanks...


My translation would be:

... und einen schönen Abend noch, Herr Meier!

and [I hope you have] a great evening/night too, Herr Meier!

But "too" means "yet", not "too" in the sense of "also".

Whether to use "evening" or "night" for "Abend" is a separate problem.

Gaer


----------



## zorspas

gaer said:


> My translation would be:
> 
> ... und einen schönen Abend noch, Herr Meier!
> 
> and [I hope you have] a great evening/night too, Herr Meier!
> 
> But "too" means "yet", not "too" in the sense of "also".
> 
> Whether to use "evening" or "night" for "Abend" is a separate problem.
> 
> Gaer



Got it. Thanks....


----------



## Voxy

Gio77 said:


> ...
> Nur eine weitere kurze Frage: meint ihr damit, dass ein Satz wie _"Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Tag" _(d.h. ohne _noch_) niemals von einem Deutschen zu hören wäre?
> 
> Anders gesagt: klingt vielleicht so was ein bisschen ausländisch?


Nicht unbedingt, es kommt hier auf den Kontext an. 
Der Satz _"Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Tag" _ im richtigen Kontext
gesagt, kann sehr viel Vertrautheit und Nähe ausdrücken. Zum Beispiel
wenn Du dein Kind zur Schule bringst und es gleich auf Klassenfahrt 
geht. Oder wenn sich ein (Liebes-)Paar morgens verabschiedet. 

Voxy


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> My translation would be:
> 
> ... und einen schönen Abend noch, Herr Meier!
> 
> and [I hope you have] a great evening/night too, Herr Meier!



Is that idiomatic English? I would not translate _noch_ as _too_. Your translation can be rendered as _und Ihnen auch noch einen schönen Tag/Abend_.

I guess you can't translate _noch_, and - as the previous posts say - it belongs to the wish of a great day day/evening, if it is not over yet. You simply wish a great rest of the day.


----------



## zorspas

Whodunit said:


> Is that idiomatic English? I would not translate _noch_ as _too_. Your translation can be rendered as _und Ihnen auch noch einen schönen Tag/Abend_.
> 
> I guess you can't translate _noch_, and - as the previous posts say - it belongs to the wish of a great day day/evening, if it is not over yet. You simply wish a great rest of the day.



He says he implying "yet" by saying "too" not "also". And it gives the quite the meaning you mentioning. And I think "too" isn't completely wrong, it gives the meaning in so far as a fraction of what word yet gives.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Is that idiomatic English? I would not translate _noch_ as _too_. Your translation can be rendered as _und Ihnen auch noch einen schönen Tag/Abend_.
> 
> I guess you can't translate _noch_, and - as the previous posts say - it belongs to the wish of a great day day/evening, if it is not over yet. You simply wish a great rest of the day.


Yes.

And [I hope you have] a great evening/night too, Herr Meier!
And [I hope you have] a great evening/night ahead of you, to come, etc.

It is entirely a matter of context.

This would be very different:

ME: Who, I hope you have a great evening.
YOU: I hope you do too.

Now you are saying that you wish the same for me.

My first idea, in my mind, means something like this:

I hope you had a great day and WILL have an equally great night/evening too (ahead of you, still to come).

Perhaps you would have to know me and the circumstance to understand my "too". It is potentially very ambiguous, almost like a flavor word in some sentence but very clear in others.

Does that help?

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> Does that help?



It helps me understand the English sentence, but there's still a problem I see about your translation:

ME: Who, I hope you have a great evening.
YOU: I hope you do *too*.

ICH: Who, ich hoffe, du hast *noch *einen schönen Abend!
DU: Ich hoffe, du auch.

Usually the first one who wishes a great evening uses _noch_ in German, whereas the _too_ in English can only be used by the second speaker, where no _noch_ would appear in German.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> It helps me understand the English sentence, but there's still a problem I see about your translation:
> 
> ME: Who, I hope you have a great evening.
> YOU: I hope you do *too*.
> 
> ICH: Who, ich hoffe, du hast *noch *einen schönen Abend!
> DU: Ich hoffe, du auch.


Yikes.

We are running into words that are something like "flavor words".

ICH: Who, ich hoffe, du hast *noch *einen schönen Abend!
DU: Ich hoffe, du auch.

ME: Who, I hope you have [????] a great evening.
YOU: I hope you do *too*.

There I can't think of any word that will carry across the meaning of "noch", no matter where in the sentence I place it. I have to agree with you.

I'd translate it as you did, just skipping the word.

Just another reason why translation programs don't work! 

Gaer


----------



## zorspas

gaer said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 
> ICH: Who, ich hoffe, du hast *noch *einen schönen Abend!
> DU: Ich hoffe, du auch.
> 
> ME: Who, I hope you have a great evening *yet*.
> YOU: I hope you do *too*.
> 
> Gaer



I would prefer "yet" to be put to match "noch".

(by the way, I am an extremely amateur on German language, so I just trying to find out some stuff not trying to have strong claims!)

Thanks...


----------



## gaer

zorspas said:


> I would prefer "yet" to be put to match "noch".
> 
> (by the way, I am an extremely amateur on German language, so I just trying to find out some stuff not trying to have strong claims!)
> 
> Thanks...


I would have to agree with Who's suggestion. Adding "yet" on the end sounds odd to me in English. There are some words in German that can't be translated, which is also true in English. 

Gaer


----------



## zorspas

gaer said:


> I would have to agree with Who's suggestion. Adding "yet" on the end sounds odd to me in English. There are some words in German that can't be translated, which is also true in English.
> 
> Gaer



in Cambridge Dictionary it says :
yet (IN THE FUTURE)
adverb
from now and for a particular period of time in the future:
She won't be back for a long time yet.
Our holiday isn't for weeks yet.

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=92006&dict=CALD

 maybe it is about UK-English

Thanks...


----------



## Why Not?

Gio77 said:


> Vielen Dank für all eure Beiträge!
> 
> Also gibt es verschiedene Meinungen. Anscheinend wird "_noch_" von Muttersprachlern auf jeden Fall als etwas Notwendiges gespürt.
> 
> Nur eine weitere kurze Frage: meint ihr damit, dass ein Satz wie _"Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Tag" _(d.h. ohne _noch_) niemals von einem Deutschen zu hören wäre?
> 
> Anders gesagt: klingt vielleicht so was ein bisschen ausländisch?



"Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Tag" kann man sich vorstellen als Wunsch zu Beginn eines Tages, bevor beispielsweise jemand das Haus verläßt, um zur Arbeit zu gehen oder an einem Ausflug teilzunehmen. Innerhalb eines solchen Zusammenhanges ist der Satz ohne das ein- oder angefügte _noch_ durchaus üblich.

Gruß

Why Not?


----------



## gaer

zorspas said:


> in Cambridge Dictionary it says :
> yet (IN THE FUTURE)
> adverb
> from now and for a particular period of time in the future:
> She won't be back for a long time yet.
> Our holiday isn't for weeks yet.
> 
> http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=92006&dict=CALD
> 
> maybe it is about UK-English
> 
> Thanks...


No. The problem is that you are using dictionaries instead of feel for the language:

_ME: Who, I hope you have a great evening *yet*. 
YOU: I hope you do *too*._

No one is going to put "yet" on the end of that first sentence.

No in the US, not in England. It's not idiomatic.

I don't know how else to explain it. 

Gaer


----------



## Sepia

Etwas Wesentliches, das entweder nicht erwähnt oder zumindest nicht verdeutlicht wurde ist:

"Noch" sagt hier eigentlich das Gleiche wie "Ich wünsche dir auch, dass der den des Tages für dich schön wird" - welches in Praxis unterschwellig sagt, dass es ein Abschied ist. Ist schon in manchen Fällen mit "Have a nice day" austauschbar aber lange nicht immer.

Ich würde z.B. nicht meinem Nachbarn im Vorbeigehen "(Ich wünsche dir einen) schönen Tag noch" sagen. Da müsste ich schon mindestens einen Moment gestoppt sein und mich mit ihm unterhalten haben. Sonst hätte das "noch" da nichts zu suchen.

Das Gleiche hier: Wenn jemand mir sagt, er sei unterwegs zum Domplatz (a mobile amusement park often in Hamburg) wünsche ich,

"Viel Spaß."

Treffe ich ihn dort - und muss also annehmen, er hat schon Spaß, wünsche ich, bevor ich weiter gehe,

"Viel Spaß noch."


----------



## Wurlybird

These are my thoughts
My Mother was Pensylvania Dutch and was an avid yet user. She could yetanize just about anything.

Have a good day yet - Have a good day now

Another example
Are you there yet - Have you arrived now

To me, have a good day yet, is completely normal and part of everyday language. Yet, placed at the end, carries the idea of from now onward. It could be placed within,
Have yet a good day, indicating - to hope you still or will have a good day
Yet, have a good day, meaning - all the same, good-by

General meanings of yet are: But, well, still, now, to have (with verb and objects and or compliments), anyway ...

It sounds quite normal to me, no matter where it is placed.

Yet, is yet necessary yet? Oops, sorry I yetanized yet itself! 

Ok, Is yet necessary, really.
Well, maybe not.

Some can say that yet is meaningless, but to those who use yet correctly, yet has specific meanings depending on the context it is used, and in this way, yet just makes the whole have a nice day thing sound so much more pleasant, as particles can do.

See Hammers GGU Chapter on Particles

So, as is said at the end of ARD's Tageschau, Ich wünsche Ihnen noch einen schönen Abend

I wish you yet a good evening or
I wish you a good evening yet
I wish you a good evening now
I wish you to have a good evening
I wish you well a good evening

At least, that is my way I see it


----------



## Hutschi

Hi,
I understand the "noch" in "schönen Abend noch" as "im weiteren Verlauf". (For the rest of the evening.)
In "Ich wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Abend" it is "außerdem" (additionally), I wish you additionally a good evening. But depending on context and intonation it is "an additional/further nice evening".

Ard: (Ich wünsche Ihnen noch) (einen schönen Abend) - brackets indicate units here.

If the evening was nice and I wish an additional good evening:

(Ich wünsche Ihnen) (noch einen schönen Abend) with other intonation.
Compare also:
(Ich wünsche Ihnen) (noch einen so schönen Abend wie heute.)


----------

